# What Happened ?



## TacoNblanco (May 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

For anyone who isn't aware I have had some issues weaning my one tiel Taco because of his crooked beak. Well to update you all he is now fully weaned!! And here my vet told me he may never be weaned? Pshhhh he doesn't know Taco, he is too strong and resilient for all that nonsense haha. I'm beyond happy to report that to you all 

On the other hand though it's a sad day for me to also report that my little babies do not like me as much anymore. They strike out at me in anger and with terrible little attitudes  squawking at me and trying to bite my fingers away. Not hard but if I let them nibble they will eventually chomp down pretty hard. I haven't stopped taking them out around the old normal feeding times to just be handled now. I cuddle them and give scratches and kisses. I'm not pushing them, I don't feel like I'm asking that much from my once so affectionate babies.

They still step up and come to the cage door willingly when called and want to be held, but if I reach in the cage I get the yelling and attitude. Is it just because they are growing up? I heard about a mean teenager stage, could this be theirs? I'm so sad that they are so mad at me for no reason. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Both Scurvy and Salty went through quite a terrible "terrible twos" between 4 and 9 months. Scurvy was highly bonded. I don't remember how old your Fids are exactly? Hopefully it is either that or (b) an experienced breeder/handler has better advice.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

First of all, how great that Taco is finally weaned! I was feeling pretty awful for you having to hand feed him forever, so very glad that's sorted.

Regarding the attitude, several things come to mind. First thing is the baby "teething", like when they have to stick their beaks in everything, a phase they will surely grow out of. Another thing could be maybe that they aren't getting enough sleep and are cranky? I wouldn't say hormonal at this age but upping the darkness hours certainly won't harm them. And the last thing I can think of is that maybe they like playing rough?  For what it's worth, Tequila enjoys a bit of tug of war and a tumble from time to time.

If you're confident they are being violent and longer nights don't get them settled down, you might want to look into positive reinforcement methods to discourage their unwanted behaviours.

Best of luck!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Yay for Taco being weaned!  I don't have a good answer or advice, but fingers crossed it is just the 'terrible twos'. Joey went through a bit of it himself, and I thought maybe it was just spring after being used to short days of winter. Maybe his was terrible twos, also.


----------



## TacoNblanco (May 27, 2014)

Runnergirl said:


> Both Scurvy and Salty went through quite a terrible "terrible twos" between 4 and 9 months. Scurvy was highly bonded. I don't remember how old your Fids are exactly? Hopefully it is either that or (b) an experienced breeder/handler has better advice.


My guys are almost 4 months now, so this could possibly explain it then 



Tequilagirl said:


> First of all, how great that Taco is finally weaned! I was feeling pretty awful for you having to hand feed him forever, so very glad that's sorted.
> 
> Regarding the attitude, several things come to mind. First thing is the baby "teething", like when they have to stick their beaks in everything, a phase they will surely grow out of. Another thing could be maybe that they aren't getting enough sleep and are cranky? I wouldn't say hormonal at this age but upping the darkness hours certainly won't harm them. And the last thing I can think of is that maybe they like playing rough?  For what it's worth, Tequila enjoys a bit of tug of war and a tumble from time to time.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this information, makes me feel slightly guilty though. My schedule and boyfriends schedule clash a lot and they sometimes have been awake far past 12 hours. This could really account for their crankiness then. I am certainly going to do what I can to try and correct this and get them back their full 12-14 hours. 

The "teething" thing makes me laugh because they really seem to be doing that. Yesterday I gave Blanco his first couple of sun flower seeds as a treat and he chopped down right in the middle of them and got the seed stuck on his top beak. It was adorable yet stressful for me haha as I tried to peel it off immediately and he fought me the entire time. They both are also biting on everything that I don't want them touching. I have to clear out the bedroom just to take them out it seems! They have gotten my cell phone many times now and it has the battle scars to prove it haha. Thank you again for the advice!



TamaMoo said:


> Yay for Taco being weaned!  I don't have a good answer or advice, but fingers crossed it is just the 'terrible twos'. Joey went through a bit of it himself, and I thought maybe it was just spring after being used to short days of winter. Maybe his was terrible twos, also.


Thank you TamaMoo for your advice  I've noticed you keeping up on their journey. I took a liking to your Joey stories as well


----------

